# VDI 30 Plug



## forhire (Dec 21, 2019)

I needed some VDI 30 plugs or covers for the lathe turret. At about $70 each plus shipping I decided to make them. I didn't think to snap any turning photos but I did capture some milling, bead blasting, and finished photos. I parkerized them in manganese phosphate using a small PID controller and hotplate. I've used them for a few weeks and they have been great. No more filling my VDI pockets with chips.


----------

